
Vinci – like Prisma app, but faster - n3tn0de
http://vinci.camera/
======
billconan
How does this app achieve performance speed up? I know the original algorithm
relies on converging a white noise image, which seems to be slow.

~~~
n3tn0de
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1603.03417](https://arxiv.org/abs/1603.03417)

